# Loonie Farms Animal Rescue



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Please cross post this to all you know in rescue. 
This woman needs to be found and justice served.
So so sad

Heartbreak at Loonie Farms as horror of death uncovered - National Dogs | Examiner.com

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MotherHen*

MotherHen

They are still doing work on the site.
Will read later.
Thank you for posting!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have no words for this, it's so horrible, so tragic.


----------

